# Questions on filing previous years' tax returns TODAY



## JackD (Sep 11, 2014)

I am a Canadian citizen, living in Toronto, Ontario. Basically, I would like to file tax returns for the years 2008 onwards (up to today) - I hadn't done that. I don't owe any money to the Canadian Revenue Agency, and I have had no income so these will basically be "blank" tax return filings, with "zeroes" everywhere. 
The reason I want to do that is because I want to show (and prove to) another country's tax authorities that I have been "taxed" in Canada, so that this other country doesn't threaten to tax me for those past years.

So my questions are: 
1) Is it possible to do that "now", i.e. file tax returns for the years 2008 up to 2013?
2) Will I receive a fine or penalty for filing previous years' tax returns today? My guess is No since I don't believe I had the obligation to file "blank" tax returns. If yes, what amount would that penalty be?
3) What is the process that I would have to follow? Since I am now in Europe, I would love to do the whole thing from online or through the mail. 
4) How long would the whole process take?
5) Would I need any other documents except my Social Insurance Number and perhaps Birth Certificate?

Many thanks in advance,

Jack


----------



## ensanimal (Sep 28, 2014)

Have you ever filed a Canadian tax return? That would certainly change the time it may take.


QUOTE=JackD;362329]
So my questions are: 
1) Is it possible to do that "now", i.e. file tax returns for the years 2008 up to 2013? *Certainly yes. You can file for up to 10 calendar years.*
2) Will I receive a fine or penalty for filing previous years' tax returns today? My guess is No since I don't believe I had the obligation to file "blank" tax returns. If yes, what amount would that penalty be? *If you don't owe anything there will be no penalty since you wouldn't be "required" to file.*
3) What is the process that I would have to follow? Since I am now in Europe, I would love to do the whole thing from online or through the mail. *Would have to be by mail, online services wouldn't work at this point for the prior years. You could file 2013 through Netfile.*
4) How long would the whole process take? *If you've filed a return in the past, start with an 8 week time-frame for the assessments to be completed, could be longer though due to multiple years. If you haven't filed in the past, double that.*
5) Would I need any other documents except my Social Insurance Number and perhaps Birth Certificate? *Wouldn't need a birth certificate to file, just the SIN and the appropriate T1 packages for each year. *

[/QUOTE]

You mention being in Europe, as in living and residing there and maybe not having Canadian residency anymore? Also when filing, don't forget to apply for the GST credit on the first page of the return. If you had no income you'd be entitled ever year.


----------



## newuser (Sep 16, 2014)

Someone else can correct me if I'm wrong, but here are my answers:

1. Yes.
2. When you say "blank", I assume you owed no money, so you will not be penalized.
3. Download the tax forms and mail them in. You can only "correct" past filings online.
4. Very slow as it will be all manual processing.
5. No.


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

I may be a bit slow. If you have had no income since 2008, how can any other country tax your income? 

You don't need a birth certificate for filing taxes, just your SIN.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes, don't forget to record your worldwide earnings.?


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Since you are now in Europe on something other than a visit - have you maintained residential ties to Canada?
http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/nnrsdnts/cmmn/rsdncy-eng.html

If not, there are lots of things to plan for, ranging from not accruing TFSA contribution room (or being allowed to contribute) to potentially paying the non-resident withholding tax on dividends paid by Canadian companies.


Finally - do you really mean you had no income from 2008 to 2014? 
If so, I'm not sure how a European country can charge taxes on $0 income ... unless the tax is not income tax.
Or do you mean that your worldwide income for those years was too low to be paying Canadian income tax?


I'm concerned that without more details ... it seems that you may not be fully aware of the appropriate actions you need to be taking.


Cheers

*PS*

I am assuming that you are concerned about a European country taxing you *because* you are earning income in that country, while you are residing there. It would help if you would provide a more detail about which country & what your status is.


----------



## hush (Apr 13, 2014)

I actually did 10 years worth of taxes all at once. I didn't have any income to report but i came out of hiding and did them anyways. I ended getting some GST and other credits that were evaluated for me. I didn't receive any penalties for late filing, in fact I received some interest!


----------

